# Me Again



## MrD

hello i just made a new Thread, on being ashamed. I met to also tell you what we have been going through. we have been married 29 years, and the whole time my wife has had to do all the checking, painting, and anything else around the house, because she gets frustrated with me because I don't do them. only because she will not make a list for me so I would know what to do. I am not a handyman at all but I would have tried.
Any way she had been working long hours a twork and she would come home, and see that there was nothing done when she got home. Now don't get me wrong I do empty the dishwasher, and fill it back up, I do take the clothes out of the washer, I do sweep the floors, and I clean up after the dogs. Well she has had enough of me, and she has not spoken to me in now 4 weeks, until this morning see prior Thread. So i stay so ashamed and depressed she is constantly on me about something all the time. I keep doing the wrong things. Help! I want to change for the better.


----------



## Country Girl

After reading the other thread I felt as though there were more to the story; now I can see there is. I'll respond to both threads here and try to keep it simple.

Thread #1--Ask for forgiveness and that should help with the guilt. But you'll need to stop taking the money (completely). If possible return the money which you took. You mentioned the money was to go to mission work at the church you used to go to. Have you change churches? Perhaps you can do some volunteer work at the new church, if you can't repay the money.

Thread #2--I've been in your wife's position may times. I would feel so overwhelmed by everything piling up and would have given anything for some help. Before your wife leaves for work each morning, ask her what she would really like for you to do during the day. As she tells you, YOU make a list. I'll just bet she will be much happier when she gets home and finds a few of those task were completed.


----------



## MrD

well I did email the pastor and told him what I did, so I do fell some better. You have to understand each person in the church had received a can, to put all their loose change in for the year, and we left the church during that year, and we kept putting in the loose change anyway, so we had the can just about filled up. i absolutely hate what I did. And i am going to pay for through my wife! It was probably $6.00!


----------



## Blanca

I think you need to get a backbone turbo. It seems you have more of a child-parent relationship with your wife then anything else. why do you not work?


----------



## Atholk

Hang on... you took money out of what amounts to a piggy bank in your own house, money you were saving up to donate, and hadn't actually donated yet. Until you actually give the money to the church, it's still your money.

If you're seriously beating yourself up over stealing $6 for soda from yourself to the point where you need to confess online, you have serious problems and need to seek professional help.


----------

